# The 'Brotherhood' of Law Enforcement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The 'Brotherhood' of Law Enforcement*

*Sisters included, no extra cost*

September 2nd, 2007 03:08 AM EDT

*TAMI JONES*
_Officer.com_

Sometimes I really _love_ this job. It's been hotter than heck in Illinois, and we've been busy in my city. Last weekend while I was out on various scenes and crashes and crimes, I took the time to look around and just _enjoy_ the sight of my fellow officers working together. I love the camaraderie, the teamwork, the success we enjoy. We laugh, we commiserate, we complain; sometimes we communicate so intensely with just a look, a gesture, no words necessary; we know exactly what the other is thinking. I've been going home at night completely exhausted, but with my sides aching from laughing so much, and feeling like a part of something terrific. I've been feeling good. Why? Because we're a _"Brotherhood."_ We are brothers and sisters, part of a crazy, sometimes dysfunctional, a highly skilled and dedicated and family of people who are the last line of defense between the population we serve and total chaos. What could be better?

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/online/article.jsp?siteSection=17&id=37583


----------

